# The FWC Does NOT Use Drones



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, for those that have tin foil helmets you might as well tune to another thread, but for those that just knew better, but just had a twinge of doubt, please read on. 

I filed a public records request with FWC to determine if they have ever used drones for wildlife enforcement. The definitive response from a Major at FWC is "NO!" Never have and never will. They don't have a drone and have not and will not use one for hunting or fishing enforcement.

The major was clear, straightforward and had done his internal homework to assure he was giving me the exact correct answer.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

No drones, they use trained pelicans with a mounted go pro.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome. That settles it. I am going Snapper fishing 30 miles out this weekend. Who's with me?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your settling this issue. 


I give it a.week and a half before another my friend has a friend.and he got a ticket.after.a.drone...
Lol


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

And ALL of congress was briefed about NSA surveillance...

Notice the good Major didn't say anything about Coast Guard drones used to enforce game laws. One of the stories on here was about a guy being ticketed by the Coast Guard.

Similar story I heard about a year or two ago was also Coast Guard...

I don't know whether they do or do not use drones. But just because they say they don't doesn't convince me...


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.uscg.mil/acquisition/uas/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coast_guard/sets/72157629870498268/


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> No drones, they use trained pelicans with a mounted go pro.


I thought it was obvious they were using dolphins and remoras for that...why else would there be so many of them around EVERY FRIGGIN BOAT? Maybe the drones just fly by now and then to cover up the REAL truth.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> I thought it was obvious they were using dolphins and remoras for that...why else would there be so many of them around EVERY FRIGGIN BOAT? Maybe the drones just fly by now and then to cover up the REAL truth.


 
nope. completely wrong. they use the drones to cover up the remoras and dolphins that cover up........wait for it..... the space satellites.. 

never thought about that one did you...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

foreverfishing said:


> nope. completely wrong. they use the drones to cover up the remoras and dolphins that cover up........wait for it..... the space satellites..
> 
> never thought about that one did you...


SSSHHHHHHH!!!!!! They're not supposed to know about the space satellites!!!! You fool! What have you done!?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

So you drank the cool aid and bought into the idea? Of course they don’t tell everyone with the FWC or the word would surely get out. I know they use drones for a fact, because I heard it from a guy who has this guy who runs a lawn service that has an uncle with a next door neighbor who worked on the top secret program. From what I was told, you can trace the use of drones by the state of Florida back to 1947 with the crash of a spaceship in Roswell.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> SSSHHHHHHH!!!!!! They're not supposed to know about the space satellites!!!! You fool! What have you done!?


oops... I guess NASA and the CIA is gonna have me on watch now....damn...wasn't suppose to mention the CIA either huh?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

foreverfishing said:


> oops... I guess NASA and the CIA is gonna have me on watch now....damn...wasn't suppose to mention the CIA either huh?


Dude...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

its ok man, as long as I don't mention the NSA im good...ah crap.. did it again.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone else hear black helicopters? There's also this weird red dot that keeps pointing at me when I walk by the windows


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

foreverfishing said:


> oops... I guess NASA and the CIA is gonna have me on watch now....damn...wasn't suppose to mention the CIA either huh?


we're all already on watch... We're all potential snapper killers...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Flguy32514 said:


> Does anyone else hear black helicopters? There's also this weird red dot that keeps pointing at me when I walk by the windows


and I though it was just me.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> Ok, for those that have tin foil helmets you might as well tune to another thread, but for those that just knew better, but just had a twinge of doubt, please read on.
> 
> I filed a public records request with FWC to determine if they have ever used drones for wildlife enforcement. The definitive response from a Major at FWC is "NO!" Never have and never will. They don't have a drone and have not and will not use one for hunting or fishing enforcement.
> 
> The major was clear, straightforward and had done his internal homework to assure he was giving me the exact correct answer.


Whom ever you spoke to needs to look into their FWC field operations weekly reports that is published online. Back in Oct 2012 FWC in combination with NOAA issued tickets by information collected from drones.

Scroll down almost to bottom of page to Monroe County. 4th paragraph.

http://myfwc.com/media/2412077/Oct19-25.pdf


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here it is cut our of LaJess post

The vessel _Peter Gladding _and crew along with NOAA officials spent six days in the Dry Tortugas testing an unmanned, remote-controlled drone called, "the Puma AE." The Puma AE captures images, video, and has infrared capabilities. During the test flight, it was used to map corals, locate turtles, and track migrating birds. While in flight, the small aircraft Puma AE is extremely stealthy and can barely be seen or heard and can be launched, operated, and recovered from small vessels. Because of its numerous attributes, officers were quick to realize that the aircraft is also perfect for law enforcement applications. The operation concluded with Officers Martin Messier, Raul Pena-Lopez, and Josh Peters issuing two federal citations. The first citation was issued onboard a diving vessel operation that illegally entered, moored, and conducted diving activity within the Tortugas North Ecological Reserve without an access permit. The second citation was issued on a sailing vessel actively fishing illegally within the Tortugas South Ecological Reserve. The officers also issued a citation for a marine sanitation device violation after they discovered the y-valve was not properly secured.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Here it is cut our of LaJess post
> 
> The vessel Peter Gladding and crew along with NOAA officials spent six days in the Dry Tortugas testing an unmanned, remote-controlled drone called, "the Puma AE." The Puma AE captures images, video, and has infrared capabilities. During the test flight, it was used to map corals, locate turtles, and track migrating birds. While in flight, the small aircraft Puma AE is extremely stealthy and can barely be seen or heard and can be launched, operated, and recovered from small vessels. Because of its numerous attributes, officers were quick to realize that the aircraft is also perfect for law enforcement applications. The operation concluded with Officers Martin Messier, Raul Pena-Lopez, and Josh Peters issuing two federal citations. The first citation was issued onboard a diving vessel operation that illegally entered, moored, and conducted diving activity within the Tortugas North Ecological Reserve without an access permit. The second citation was issued on a sailing vessel actively fishing illegally within the Tortugas South Ecological Reserve. The officers also issued a citation for a marine sanitation device violation after they discovered the y-valve was not properly secured.
> Lieutenant David Dipre attended the Monroe County Chamber of Commerce Annual Banquet and received the Officer of the Year Award presented by the Monroe County Chapter of the Organized Fishermen of Florida. The award was to recognize his outstanding commitment and service achieved through innovative and continued efforts in fisheries law enforcement and service to the community.
> ...


Shazam! Break out the tin foil again!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the puma is not new and not that high tech! its basically a remote control airplane with a go pro on it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You know we all joke, but I guess the reality is the world has changed. The FWC is a large agency and I'm sure there is a lot of federal money out there for them to get grants and funding for drones. Once the equipment is purchased with federal money I'm sure it is more cost effective than sending out a large state vessel with a crew.

Who knows, we may be getting watched when we are out there fishing and never know it. I know I'm hearing more and more stories about folks seeing them.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> the puma is not new and not that high tech! its basically a remote control airplane with a go pro on it


...but for the purposes of this thread, it IS a drone.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I ran to Publix and they are all out of tin foil. NOW, tell me something's not going on.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Never have and never will...hmm.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't keep illegal fish or violate any laws while on the water. No worries then of the drone getting you a ticket.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

UUUUUHHHH,OK...... FWC wouldn't LIE,....would they???


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

After reading some of the questions for the week or so that the "Ask FWC" section was up I wouldn't be surprised if the FWC isn't taking up a collection to buy one as we speak. :shifty:$$$$:shifty:

Maybe we could start a contest with $200 going to the first person to post a copy of their "drone" ticket on this thread.:whistling:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*"The FWC Does NOT Use Drones"*
*Neither does the CIA, NSA, FBI or Homeland Security! It was always someone else's! *


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

this is the topic thay never ends.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The FWC Officer may indeed be 100% correct.
All depends on the exact words used for the question and answer.
*"The FWC Does NOT Use Drones"*

Does not say that they do not receive data provided by other agency drones.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

The Major did tell me about the drone the coast guard had in the keys. As notes in the report the purpose was for mapping corals etc... He said after that interaction they chose not to participate any further in those activities with the coast guard. He said that was the one and only time, but did not say that citations were issues. Not sure if he did not know or if the "federal citations" were issues by federal officers.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> Don't keep illegal fish or violate any laws while on the water. No worries then of the drone getting you a ticket.


Not always so easy...

You have to be a fisheries biologist to know ALL the rules...
If I don't know the rule, I turn it loose. But it is not an easy thing to keep up with all of the changes. Especially if you live out of state and only get to fish down there once or twice a year. I spend 10's of hours scouring over the rules before each trip I make down there.

Just this past week, my wife and I were catching bait on the jetty. Pinfish, croakers, grunts, etc... I come back with a pinfish to throw it in the bucket... What in the world is that? I reach in the bucket and catch it... 6 inch Mangrove snapper! My wife had thrown it in there not knowing any better.... He got let loose FAST!!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> After reading some of the questions for the week or so that the "Ask FWC" section was up I wouldn't be surprised if the FWC isn't taking up a collection to buy one as we speak. :shifty:$$$$:shifty:
> 
> Maybe we could start a contest with $200 going to the first person to post a copy of their "drone" ticket on this thread.:whistling:


Bringing up photoshop as we speak lol...:whistling: Gas money for this last weekend of snapper season.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chet88 said:


> Awesome. That settles it. I am going Snapper fishing 30 miles out this weekend. Who's with me?


You have to go through state waters to get home unless your going to Cuba or Mexico.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*OK*



Bill Me said:


> The Major did tell me about the drone the coast guard had in the keys. As notes in the report the purpose was for mapping corals etc... He said after that interaction they chose not to participate any further in those activities with the coast guard. He said that was the one and only time, but did not say that citations were issues. Not sure if he did not know or if the "federal citations" were issues by federal officers.


What about the one in the weekly field reports in the Dry Tortegas?While your asking,wonder how much is spent maning and operateing the many offshore (ships) vessels on there month long vacations down there?ieeter Gaulding,Gardian(50'),Seahawk.Too many toys and way over funded,waste of tax pays money,IMO


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> And ALL of congress was briefed about NSA surveillance...
> 
> Notice the good Major didn't say anything about Coast Guard drones used to enforce game laws. One of the stories on here was about a guy being ticketed by the Coast Guard.
> 
> ...


*Right? Last I checked FWC was at some level a Government agency right? So as ALL Government agencies they are Liars and don't mind doing it right to your face with a smile. Do I think they use drones? No. Does that mean I trust anything they say ? No. Government = Full of shit and out for themselves PERIOD.*


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I think I saw this thing buzzing over the Mass. Then headed towards the bridge rubble.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

When will people stop . The government does to have to tell you if they have drones. Classified information. They are used for homeland security purposes to protect americans if they ever had to prove anything. 
They are lying. And why you would believe any thing our government tells you, your a fool if you do. 
Reminds me of bill Clinton's big lie, when he told america that he was telling the truth.


----------

